# G4 sans MODEM.



## cycloppe (4 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour.
Pouvez-vous me confirmer que dans le cas d'une commande G4 sur l'Apple Store, configuré à la demande, quant on fait retirer le modem interne 56K, il reste bien quand même un port ETHERNET RJ 45 ?

Merci.


----------



## ederntal (4 Juillet 2003)

Bien sur que oui...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2003)

mes 2 derniers G4 sont des configs spécial applestore, et n'avais pas de modem 56 k


----------



## cycloppe (4 Juillet 2003)

... et donc ? sans modem, RJ 45 oui ou non ?


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juillet 2003)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> * ... et donc ? sans modem, RJ 45 oui ou non ?  *



Sur un ordinateur, en règle générale, RJ45 = Ethernet et RJ11 = Téléphone. Bref, ça n'a rien à voir. Tu pourras connecter ton mac à un réseau ou à un modem câble, etc. sans problèmes.

À+


----------



## Waxaholic (5 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * mes 2 derniers G4 sont des configs spécial applestore, et n'avais pas de modem 56 k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai aussi commandé mon Dual 1,25 MDD configuré par mes soins sans le modem (non facturé), je l'ouvre, et surprise, il se trouve à son emplacement, seulement la prise tournée vers l'interieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hop, un coup de tournevis et voila le modem en place !


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Juillet 2003)

Si on ne le prend pas, est-ce, si on change d'avis par la suite, on peut en rajouter un sans problème ?

En interne ou en externe ?


----------



## Djinn (6 Juillet 2003)

c'est bizarre le coup de ton modem retourné !!!!

ca veux dire que si tu prend ton mac sur apple store sans commander le modem, ils te le livrent avec mais te font croire qu'il y en a pas


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Juillet 2003)

jvlasseman a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bizarre le coup de ton modem retourné !!!!
> 
> ca veux dire que si tu prend ton mac sur apple store sans commander le modem, ils te le livrent avec mais te font croire qu'il y en a pas
> 
> ...



c'est sans doute une erreur d'assemblage : je ne pense pas que cela se reproduise à chaque fois.


----------



## Waxaholic (7 Juillet 2003)

C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé.


----------



## jfh (7 Juillet 2003)

l'un ou l'autre ca fait un modem gratos


----------



## Waxaholic (8 Juillet 2003)

jfh a dit:
			
		

> * l'un ou l'autre ca fait un modem gratos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'un oui, l'autre non !


----------



## jfh (8 Juillet 2003)

non puisse q'il ne l'a pas demander dans sa commande donc le prix a été enlever sur son prix final( c'est bien dit non facturé plus haut) donc si c'est l'un ou l'autre c'est gratos
ca doit être 33  de moin non si ma mémoire est bonne
petite économie, on aurrait préféré qu'il le remplisse de mémoire au max sans ajout de prix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore mieux si c'est sur un G5 avec 8 go de mémoire gratos ca fait 4100  d'économie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on peut toujours rêver ca fait pas de mal


----------



## Waxaholic (8 Juillet 2003)

jfh a dit:
			
		

> * non puisse q'il ne l'a pas demander dans sa commande donc le prix a été enlever sur son prix final( c'est bien dit non facturé plus haut) donc si c'est l'un ou l'autre c'est gratos
> ca doit être 33 ? de moin non si ma mémoire est bonne
> petite économie, on aurrait préféré qu'il le remplisse de mémoire au max sans ajout de prix
> 
> ...



Non, on s'est mal compris, Florent pense que c'est une erreur d'assemblage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Autant pour moi !


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2003)

Waxaholic a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, on s'est mal compris, Florent pense que c'est une erreur d'assemblage...
> 
> ...



ta jamais vu le G4 qui était arriver chez pommea avec le modem scotché sur le superdrive ?


----------



## jfh (9 Juillet 2003)

Waxaholic a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, on s'est mal compris, Florent pense que c'est une erreur d'assemblage...
> 
> ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * y'a t'il moyen d'acheter un modem 56k pas d'origine et de l'inclure dans le G4??.. *



j'avais déjà demandé mais n'avais reçu aucun réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Si on ne le prend pas, est-ce, si on change d'avis par la suite, on peut en rajouter un sans problème ?
> 
> En interne ou en externe ?  *



Si quelqu'un a une idée là-dessus, merci d'en faire part


----------



## MarcMame (10 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * y'a t'il moyen d'acheter un modem 56k pas d'origine et de l'inclure dans le G4??..
> 
> la société de maintenance me demande 300  pour changer le modem défectueux de mon Quicksilver 867..je trouve ça un peu cher pour un modem,mais bon j'ai pas trop d'expérience là-dessus..
> 
> ...


300  ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi pas 10000 aussi ?
Achete toi plutot un modem externe USB ou éventuellement en carte PCI, ça te reviendra beaucoup moins cher.


----------



## Zitoune (11 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *le seul prob c'est que je souhaiterai peut-être revendre mon quicksilver(sans le modem d'origine ce sera plus dur..)*



Pas forcément, parce qu'avec le développement de l'accès par l'ADSL ou le câble, l'intérêt d'un modem "classique" devient moindre.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * le seul prob c'est que je souhaiterai peut-être revendre mon quicksilver(sans le modem d'origine ce sera plus dur..) *




j'ai vendu le miens SANS modem en une semaine


----------



## archi (13 Juillet 2003)

Il est en effet très dur de rajouter un modem interne après coup pour un prix raisonable.....
La soluton: je l'ai pris dans une borne Airport graphite (branchée sur routeur ADSL) pour le mettre dans un G4 dual 500 gigabit, c'est le même!
Il faut retourner la prise sur le G4, vissée à l'envers


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2003)

archi a dit:
			
		

> * Il est en effet très dur de rajouter un modem interne après coup pour un prix raisonable.....
> La soluton: je l'ai pris dans une borne Airport graphite (branchée sur routeur ADSL) pour le mettre dans un G4 dual 500 gigabit, c'est le même!
> Il faut retourner la prise sur le G4, vissée à l'envers
> 
> ...



ça marche pas avec tout les G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis le modem de la base graphite c'est les même que les powerbook G3 lombard


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sans vouloir entrer dans les détails(enfin si un peu tout de même
> 
> ...



1050 euris sans modem et sans disque dur


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * je vois..c'est à peu près dans les prix que je sentais pour le mien(avec DD quand même et 1,2 gigas de ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ton G4 Jerho ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idem pour toi Maci', c'était quelle modèle de G4 ?


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> un G4 867 mhz quicksilver(année 2001)/superdrive/1,2 gigas ram/GForce 2 MX 32 mégas que j'avais payé 3170 ..même si on sait que la dévaluation est normale en informatique,ça fout les boules quand même..  *



bon essayons de recentre le sujet


----------

